# Danart Woodchuck 4200 wood coal boiler



## Oldmainer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Folks...can anyone provide me with any info about the Danart Woodchuck 4200 boiler? Thanks


----------



## eluu (Apr 27, 2013)

Or the 3200? 

Yeah, I know it's an old thread ... just amazes me how little info there is on the web about these boilers. What's the deal, did they only make a few hundred??


----------

